# Christmas Wheel Refurb offer...



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

What with the delivery of a brand new oven we're running a wheel refurbishment offer up to Christmas. This offer is for a FULL refurb, which includes chemical stripping, powdercoating, painting, clear powder lacquer, refit tyres, balance and then refit onto the car. Normal retail price for this is £85 + vat per wheel, so it really is a cracking deal, hence why it's only running for a few weeks.

The offer covers all single-piece wheels up to 19" in diameter (excluding diamond turned wheels). Choice of colours is silver, anthracite, gloss black, matt black.

Bookings must be made in advance.

Three day turnaround. Either Monday AM drop-off with Wednesday PM collection, or Thursday AM drop-off with Saturday PM colelction.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

It's a shame your not closer, that looks a stunning offer


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

as above i would hav been interested too


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Would this include rectifying any scrapes on the rims, or would these just be painted?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

NickP said:


> Would this include rectifying any scrapes on the rims, or would these just be painted?


Normally a full re-furb would include this and H and the team offer a superb service:thumb: so I would imagine it would include scuffs and scrapes


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

Harry and his team did an excellent job of my 19" alloys. Got them off ebay but they had a couple of dinks and they were repaired and stripped and resprayed to a very high standard.

With this Xmas offer I'm going to get him to do my 16" standard wheels, the paint is blistering up in several places and there are a couple of really bad repairs on there which I didnt notce until after I brought the car. Will use them as winter wheels and then re-fit them when I sell the car on and keep the 19s, though that might be in a few years yet.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> It's a shame your not closer, that looks a stunning offer





mistryn said:


> as above i would hav been interested too


we've set up an account with a national courier, so we could collect and deliver. we found that we were losing a significant amount of business from people too far to travel, so it was something worthwhile to get arranged.

all items are fully insured aswell



NickP said:


> Would this include rectifying any scrapes on the rims, or would these just be painted?


definitely includes removing all scrapes/kerb damage from the face of the wheel


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Harry - I have Anthracite BBS CK's

How would your anthracite compare to the original finish?

TIA
Nick


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

What sort of price is collection and delivery?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

this is a good offer. Definately going to get the bf's mito wheel done as part of his bday  how do i book it in? he's only in maidenhead


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Have you done Clio Williams wheels before mate?

Do you polish the lip?

Are they guaranteed for a period of time?


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

NickP said:


> Harry - I have Anthracite BBS CK's
> 
> How would your anthracite compare to the original finish?


very difficult to tell from a picture, but ours does look very close to that. hard to say whether it will be exact though, especially if only doing one wheel.



vroomtshh said:


> What sort of price is collection and delivery?


i need a postcode to work with



magpieV6 said:


> this is a good offer. Definately going to get the bf's mito wheel done as part of his bday  how do i book it in? he's only in maidenhead


just drop us a line and we'll get it booked in - 01753 570 010



MatrixGuy said:


> Have you done Clio Williams wheels before mate?
> 
> Do you polish the lip?
> 
> Are they guaranteed for a period of time?


two ways of doing these. we can polish the lip and then leave it bare as either powder or 2k lacquer will have adhesion problems on bare metal.alternative is to have the lip machined to give a diamond turned look, still very shiny and can be powder lacquered over.

suffice to say, that either option will not fall into the offer price i'm afraid.

drop me a PM or email if you wish to discuss further: harry @ the-autowerks(dot)com


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

Not sure whether I can't read or what but I can't see a price, you refer to a Normal price of £85 but not the Xmas deal price.

I have 2 wheels that are badly flat spotted, is this rectified in the process?
Also, do you do white in the deal........please.

BTW these are 16" 5 spoke Speedlines that are renowned for being like chocolate.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Postcode is KA11 4AZ

IS turnaround on couriered wheels the same 3 days?


----------



## dazz25 (Sep 25, 2007)

How much would the courier be from CW7 2PS for all four wheels?

Do they also provide packaging or will they need to be packaged before collection?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Great deal, I have just passed this on to a mate who wants his Subaru forester wheels refurbed.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Bazza155 said:


> Not sure whether I can't read or what but I can't see a price, you refer to a Normal price of £85 but not the Xmas deal price.
> 
> I have 2 wheels that are badly flat spotted, is this rectified in the process?
> Also, do you do white in the deal........please.
> ...


there's a big image beneath the text in my first post, is your browser showing it?

anyway...the offer price is £49 + vat per wheel as opposed to £85 + vat per wheel.

i'm afraid we don't get involved in straightening flatspots or buckles, we used to have a machine that did it, but we sent it back as the wheels were too prone to hairline fractures once they'd been straightened.



vroomtshh said:


> Postcode is KA11 4AZ
> 
> IS turnaround on couriered wheels the same 3 days?


you'd have to add a day each way when having the wheels couriered, so five days in total

i'll get a quote for the collection/delivery



dazz25 said:


> How much would the courier be from CW7 2PS for all four wheels?
> 
> Do they also provide packaging or will they need to be packaged before collection?
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


packaging would not be provided, you'll need to purchase some boxes from Staples

i'll get a quote for the collection/delivery


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ah right, being at work this image is blocked.

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Shame they dont do 22's, scuffed two of mine :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

Will get them done in the spring, no point with all this crap weather, will do them in time for the spring detail


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

Does this include the inside of the wheels?


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Mullins said:


> Shame they dont do 22's, scuffed two of mine :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:
> 
> Will get them done in the spring, no point with all this crap weather, will do them in time for the spring detail


we can do 22's....no problem, it's just that they are not included in the offer.

£10 per wheel extra for 22's



davidrogers190 said:


> Does this include the inside of the wheels?


yes, this inlcudes the inside of the wheels. the wheels get chemically stripped to begin with, so the whole wheel gets a fresh coat of powder before being painted and lacquered.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Hi Harry,

I am very interested in getting my M5 wheels to you, even though I'm so far away.

Will send you a PM, very impressed with your work since your first posts from when you started the business. Now that my winter tires are going in, my summer stock wheels are coming out and in great need of some love, attention and professional quality work. I have faith that you will be able to deliver!


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Autowerks are quality, that's all that needs to be said


----------



## HiJack (Dec 9, 2009)

Harry, do you and your guys have any experience with renovating Chrome Wheels. I've got four 20" Foose Nitrous wheels that need some TLC. Previous owner had curbed them in the past plus it look that theres been a bit of salt damage.


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Just want to say Thanks Harry . Car looks so much better now the wheels are done . So much so that People have stopped to look at it !!










Any one thinking about using the Autowerks , just do it I highly Recomended them .

Andy


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Harry, Hello! 

Can you do this at your place?
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134564

Let me know mate! Cheers


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks a good deal!


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Harry,

Can you do 19" E46 M3 wheels?? Mine hace some laquer peels which could do with a ful refurb.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

HiJack said:


> Harry, do you and your guys have any experience with renovating Chrome Wheels. I've got four 20" Foose Nitrous wheels that need some TLC. Previous owner had curbed them in the past plus it look that theres been a bit of salt damage.


afraid, not....chrome wheels need to be de-chromed before you can do anything with them.

what we have done in the past is to bead blast them first in order to give a good key for the powdercoat to adhere to, but this was on a new set of chrome wheels which had no kerb damage. with kerb damage you'll have to remove the chrome finish before being able to refurb it.



Vyker said:


> Harry, Hello!
> 
> Can you do this at your place?
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134564
> ...


yep...shadow chrome is what it is normally called in the industry. we've done it before on the MV2's and it works really well on those wheels as the spokes are very slim, adds to the effect.

can't do it for the offer price though as the paint used is different to that of a normal refurb. looking at £10/wheel extra.



StevieM3 said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> Can you do 19" E46 M3 wheels?? Mine hace some laquer peels which could do with a ful refurb.
> 
> ...


the e46 m3 wheels originally came with a polished face finish, the only way to closely replicate this finish is with a diamond turned finish. this is how all of the e46 m3 wheels are refurbed, it's a close finish to the original, but it's not as polished.

we can do them, but they are not included in the offer as it's a more invloved process.


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

How much would it cost for a set of 18" e46 M3 wheels to be refurbed and courierd from TS10?

Is the finnish close to OEM?

Ta


----------

